# no hub vs fernco ?



## dclarke

I try using a fernco as little as possible. If I'm making a transition between pipes I want it to be solid so I use a no hub. With the exception of a sewer tie in, are there times a fernco is a better option ?


----------



## newyorkcity

Illegal all over here. People use them for 1/16 bends.
On spec jobs we use Clamp-alls.
With the Milwaukee torque wrench-drill.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

I prefer huskies (extra heavy no-hub couplings) for repairs both above grade and below:












As Shins recently pointed out you can run into service weight CI where the OD is too much smaller to get a good seal without wrapping some polywrap on it first, but between the four bands and the wide body they are pretty much bullet proof for transitions or native repairs both.

If the plumber pours a sack of concrete around the CT (Fernco), it's probably just as good a repair, but it really sucks to deal with a concreted CT when you have to dig it back up someday 

CT's used without concrete or shear support are nothing but hack repairs IMO.


----------



## RW Plumbing

dclarke said:


> I try using a fernco as little as possible. If I'm making a transition between pipes I want it to be solid so I use a no hub. With the exception of a sewer tie in, are there times a fernco is a better option ?


We can use ferncos above ground here. In really tight spaces, a fernco can be beneficial to get a tee in a line. If you have your arms fully extended, and in a really tight space sometimes it's easier to slide ferncos up and down instead of rolling the stiff rubber of a husky band. If you need strength though the fernco isn't so good. I usually use them for vertical piping 2" or less. The rubber is the same thickness regardless of size. On 2" or smaller it makes for a decently stiff band. Wouldn't use them for horizontal piping though, as there are many ways to get that together better than a fernco.


----------



## Airgap

For me they both have their place....


----------



## SewerRat

Fernco makes a nice one that has 4 bands and a heavy duty stainless wrap similar to the Huskies. The stainless is a lot heavier than on a standard no-hub.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing

I really like these. The stainless is much thicker than a standard NH band. Also, they have quite a few different transition sizes. I use them to go from DWV copper to PVC all the time. 


http://www.fernco.com/plumbing/shielded-couplings/proflex-couplings


----------



## johnlewismcleod

RedRubicon2004 said:


> I really like these. The stainless is much thicker than a standard NH band. Also, they have quite a few different transition sizes. I use them to go from DWV copper to PVC all the time.
> 
> 
> http://www.fernco.com/plumbing/shielded-couplings/proflex-couplings


Only two bands and too narrow for my taste...I've seen too many of those pull apart under the shear stress.

It's true they don't sag, but they pull apart much too easily.


----------



## dclarke

That's what I use for copper to pvc. For some reason I've always heard of banded coupling referred to as mission couplings. I still use that term sometimes.


----------



## Rando

dclarke said:


> That's what I use for copper to pvc. For some reason I've always heard of banded coupling referred to as mission couplings. I still use that term sometimes.


 
Mission is just a brand name.


----------



## Rando

dclarke said:


> That's what I use for copper to pvc. For some reason I've always heard of banded coupling referred to as mission couplings. I still use that term sometimes.


For 1 1/2" and 2" a lead x PL mission works pretty good for copper.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Mission is what we use. Like said its a brand. There three we are talking about. A rubber boot with two bands. No shield. I don't use them. Then a no hub it's a boot with a thin shield and two clamps its for cast to cast above ground only 
Then the best is a mission / fernco/ any brand that's has a stainless shield and two or four bands and they come in any type to transition from most materials u must use those here under ground or transitioning to cast from plastics ect ect ect. 

So no hub above ground

Mission underground/transition 

Rubber boots suck


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Airgap said:


> For me they both have their place....


Trash?


----------



## john kane

*there are many couplings that look alike, but there are several different classes*

Technically, flexible rubber couplings (Fernco couplings/CT Adapters) are listed for underground applications only, and even many jurisdictions require the shielded version for underground as well. both meet ASTM C1173.

Consequently, above ground connections require the use of a shielded coupling. This is commonly known as Mission couplings. Fernco has the same thing now, as does Anaco (Cremco shielded transition couplings). This class of couplings meet ASTM C 1460. they are available for transitions between Cast iron, Sch 40 plastic, sdr 35 plastic, tubular, copper, and steel.

There is another(and less expensive) approved type of coupling, and that is a Cremco Rigid Quick coupling. It is unshielded and meets ASTM C 1461. The rigid Santoprene gasket eliminates the need for a stainless steel shear ring, which is the biggest cost in the product. The best feature is that it is a slip-on coupling, installing in a fraction of the time of a shielded coupling. check out this link: http://anaco-husky.com/rigidQuik.html

Husky brand couplings also have transitional sizes from Cast Iron to copper. Otherwise no hub, and Heavy Duty no hub couplings are approved for cast iron x cast iron only.


----------



## plbgbiz

john kane said:


> Technically, flexible rubber couplings (Fernco couplings/CT Adapters) are listed for underground applications only...


I believe you are very mistaken. Be that as it may....

PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade. 

I suggest you start with an intro here>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------

